# Amp Help



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah I have a temp system for now. A Rockford and Fosgate he2 10 with a gay @55 jenson 300 watt amp. Everytime i ground the amp the power goes out. Any Help????


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

DollarBill said:


> *Yeah I have a temp system for now. A Rockford and Fosgate he2 10 with a gay @55 jenson 300 watt amp. Everytime i ground the amp the power goes out. Any Help???? *


What do you mean your power goes out? Does it blow a fuse? How do you have it hooked up? Give us some details and maybe someone can respond with some suggestions.

Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, really need more info to try to pinpoint, or to at least get an idea of a few options to try out. it could be a couple things, but if its the amp you need to check the ohm rating for how you have your speaker wired, and what the rating is for the amp, make sure your components are compatible


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

ok, i have the power to the battery  then the ground on a nut on the truck latch. A red light is on w/o the ground wire (it is suppose to be green. When i connect the ground wire the light completly cuts off. I dont have the sub hooked up yet since the amp isnt working right. And the fuse isnt blown


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I wouldn't imagine that it would on a jensen, but is possible taht their is a safety cutoff switch that shuts it down to protect it from burning up components, check you wire all the way up to the battery to make sure everything is connected properly, no bare wires, nothing touching, etc. also is the amp new or used? also you say the light is on are you trying to hook it up with power going to the system?? If so turn everything off, connect your ground cleanly, then attach your power wire, then add your remote wire, then you can reconnect your battery and see what happens. Good Luck with this, let me know how this works and I can see if I can think of anything else


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Like kbrassfi said, maybe it is shutting down unpurpose in order to not burn up your audio components. Did you check the fuses inside the car? Did you check ALL of them? Reason: The other day i was installing an Aiwa cd player in my girlfriends car, and i spent hours trying to figure out what was wrong with it, and it turned out to be a fuse. The reason why i didn't catch it earlier on, is because i was only checking the Audio fuses. I really think that you should check all of the ones inside your car. When the cd player would actually start to work it would go "pop" and everything would shut off. I used my friends order number for crutchfield, and we pretended that it was his cd player (cause he also bought an aiwa), the guy from crutchfield told us the same thing "check the back subwoofers, because it might have a cutoff to prevent it from frying up anything, due to a burnt fuse". After everything, it was just a fuse that was inside the car.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

One more question what gauge cable are using (for the power and ground) ?
I am assuming the amp is mounted in the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

I dont understand how you have power in your amp without the ground cable connected...........????


----------

